# Finally Finished 3 Leaf Counterpane



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have finally finished my first 3 leaf counterpane baby blanket. Only took me a month to make. It will be a gift for my niece Lisa's baby shower this weekend. I found the leaf edge that I added on Lion Brand website. It is a free pattern called Homespun Leafy Border Afghan. I think it really followed the pattern theme better then a scalloped edge.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I have finally finished my first 3 leaf counterpane baby blanket. Only took me a month to make. It will be a gift for my niece Lisa's baby shower this weekend. I found the leaf edge that I added on Lion Brand website. It is a free pattern called Homespun Leafy Border Afghan. I think it really followed the pattern theme better then a scalloped edge.


A work of art - definitely!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

What a lovely blanket, the edging is the perfect match, your niece will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

You are a very talented lady. First you shared with us your

lovely felted purses and now an awesome blanket.

Your neice will be thrilled to receive the blanket.

Keep up the good work....Joan ;-)


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Makes me very happy to see such lovely work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket. Love the leaf border you've done x


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That'e very pretty.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Lovely. I really like the border.

I have a pattern for a similar blanket.

Was the leaf pattern easy. It looks like one of those patterns where the number of stitches changes per row.

I like the colour you have chosen as well.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Leaf pattern is mostly yarn overs and decreases. It is fairly easy.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is one gorgeous blanket! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW!!!! Really beautiful wonderful work. Your niece will definitely love it. All the best on your new grand niece


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

your blanket turned out beautiful


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I have finally finished my first 3 leaf counterpane baby blanket. Only took me a month to make. It will be a gift for my niece Lisa's baby shower this weekend. I found the leaf edge that I added on Lion Brand website. It is a free pattern called Homespun Leafy Border Afghan. I think it really followed the pattern theme better then a scalloped edge.


Very lovely and I am sure will be a hit.
Great job.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

That is beautiful work. It looks perfect.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a lovely baby blanket!


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

that is stunning, you should be proud of being able to create something so beautiful. I am sure it will be a treasured gift.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. Well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful , and the edgeing is perfect.
Jan


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. One very lucky baby.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW, Fantastic job. The border makes the blanket


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nicely done


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been on to the site for the pattern and though I can see the picture of the shawl I can't find the pattern. Please tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi! The blanket is fabously done. I am making one also. Did you have to adjust the band or did the instructions work out for it? You are very talented.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

I LOVE counterpane. Great work.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> I have been on to the site for the pattern and though I can see the picture of the shawl I can't find the pattern. Please tell me what I am doing wrong?


Go to the site and put in the search box Homespun Leafy Border Afghan then there is a box on the right for free pattern. Let me know if that works for you. =)


----------



## MsKnits (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Loverly work, done a similar one but this pattern is nicer.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Loverly work, done a similar one but this pattern is nicer.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!! Thanks for sharing. You have certainly encouraged me to do one soon. Since I don't have any new babies around, will do an afghan for myself.


----------



## trueknit (Jun 18, 2011)

This is absolutely lovely!!! I love the colors.


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just beautiful, love the border.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Lovely blanket, and lovely work.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

It came out really beautiful and I agree the border is perfect!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> I have been on to the site for the pattern and though I can see the picture of the shawl I can't find the pattern. Please tell me what I am doing wrong?


Above the picture of the afghan is an arrow that says download. You have to click that to open the pattern.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Makes me very happy to see such lovely work.


Me, too!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Hi! The blanket is fabously done. I am making one also. Did you have to adjust the band or did the instructions work out for it? You are very talented.


I just divided the stitches evenly along the edges based on the number of panes. Short edge 121 stitches divided by 4 panes came out to 30 stitches per pane plus 1 extra stuck in the middle. Same for the long edge. 145 stitches divided by 6 panes was 24 stitches per pane plus 1 extra stuck in the middle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely ! Very nice work!


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!!! And, you're right, the leaf border is perfect. Lucky baby.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

That's beautiful and the border is perfect!


----------



## Long-Time knitter (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. I"M 3/4 done with the same pattern, doing in the stiped cotton. was just going to put a scalloped croched border on it but yours is much much nicer. Then I'm using a one leaf strip down the middle of an afghan that I'm crocheting.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Your blanket is terrific!


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful work! Can you please tell me where I can find the pattern.
Thanks!
Judy


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my God! that is absolutely beautiful!!! I am so envious..I wish I could knit like that.... you are an artist!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

That is just beautiful. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

You are so talented! The blanket is exquisite! I agree that the border is just perfect, and really sets the whole project up another notch (or two!).


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is good


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

stockstr said:


> Beautiful work! Can you please tell me where I can find the pattern.
> Thanks!
> Judy


Do a search on knitting paradise for counterpane. There have been several discussions. There are also several versions available.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

stockstr said:


> Beautiful work! Can you please tell me where I can find the pattern.
> Thanks!
> Judy


Do a search on knitting paradise for counterpane. There have been several discussions. There are also several versions available.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow Absolutely beautiful! All I can say is Someone very special is receiving something very special. I know this is a baby blanket, but I think any adult in a "disaster" type setting would find peace and comfort with this blanket. I will so try to make this.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow Absolutely beautiful! All I can say is Someone very special is receiving something very special. I know this is a baby blanket, but I think any adult in a "disaster" type setting would find peace and comfort with this blanket. I will so try to make this.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is such a gorgeous pattern on its own--but you made it even more beautiful with your choice of the soft variegated yarn. I predict it will steal the show at your baby shower. 

See if you can get a picture of Mommy opening this stunning creation!


----------



## rosjacks (Jun 5, 2011)

I know the pattern was posted a few months ago, do you think you could let me know when and I will go back to that day to find it. Thanks


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

rosjacks said:


> I know the pattern was posted a few months ago, do you think you could let me know when and I will go back to that day to find it. Thanks


Hi, The post link is below. If you can't get your computer to read the files the pattern is printed out further down the post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21529-1.html


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## crazy texas (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!! Your niece will be so proud ofyou.I know I would be.


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

you did a wonderfull job with my 3 leaf pattern, I also used the leaf border. great job


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

trainmaster said:


> you did a wonderfull job with my 3 leaf pattern, I also used the leaf border. great job


Thank you.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

too bad i can't download, do you have it in another format?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very beautiful a wonderful job you did, be very proud!


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm making a similar blanket, love the leaf border. will post it when I'm done.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the info on where to get the Lion Brand free pattern for the leaf border to your 3 Leaf Counterpane baby blanket. Was able to get the info with no problem. 

Can you please tell me where to find the pattern for the 3 Leaf Counterpane blanket, itself... is it in a booklet... or on a website somewhere (i did look for it, but the websites i found had pictures of their versions that did not look like the one you showed us in the picture --- and yours is the one i love!). Don't mind purchasing a pattern, if i need to... but free is better!

again... LOVED your finished product. an heirloom!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very pretty! I love it!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! Just beautiful and love the color. You are very talented.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful and the leaf border just adds the perfect finish touch.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

this is exquisite.......Riley


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

That is just too lovely to use!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

You are a true artist. Blanket is gorgeous and love the border. You did an awesome job of seaming it together. That is what I fear about making the whole thing. God Bless...Betty


----------



## dwcarr454 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well crafted! Beautiful result!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I have finally finished my first 3 leaf counterpane baby blanket. Only took me a month to make. It will be a gift for my niece Lisa's baby shower this weekend. I found the leaf edge that I added on Lion Brand website. It is a free pattern called Homespun Leafy Border Afghan. I think it really followed the pattern theme better then a scalloped edge.


Beautiful work. I know she will love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful! The leafy border is perfect for the blocks. :thumbup:


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

Ifound the pattern and have it printed, but It did not tell 
what weight yarn and needles to use. Is it dk or 4 ply? thanks, Peg


----------



## Papertamer (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Good job!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I have that pattern in my to-do list. Your's is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

peg florida said:


> Ifound the pattern and have it printed, but It did not tell
> what weight yarn and needles to use. Is it dk or 4 ply? thanks, Peg


I used DK but I think you could use anything you want. It will just change the size and weight. Needle size was 7 circular but I did mine all four panes At one time. If you are doing one pane at a time use size 7 straight needles for DK weight.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> thanks for the info on where to get the Lion Brand free pattern for the leaf border to your 3 Leaf Counterpane baby blanket. Was able to get the info with no problem.
> 
> Can you please tell me where to find the pattern for the 3 Leaf Counterpane blanket, itself... is it in a booklet... or on a website somewhere (i did look for it, but the websites i found had pictures of their versions that did not look like the one you showed us in the picture --- and yours is the one i love!). Don't mind purchasing a pattern, if i need to... but free is better!
> 
> again... LOVED your finished product. an heirloom!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21529-1.html 
it is on this page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21529-1.html


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great work! I have an unusual question. Is your niece Lisa married to a Chris? My nephew, Chris & his wife, Lisa, are having a baby shower this coming weekend in Warren, MI. I made a baby blanket called Tulips & Rosebuds for the new baby, Ella Grace, due in November

Karen


----------



## dottietampa (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like the pattern for this beautiful 3 leaf counterpane afghan I have tried to find the pattern on line but not successful. Thank you inadvance


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would love to see a pic. would you share???????


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would love to see a pic of your blanket Tulips nd Rosebuds. Please post. Lisa and Chris are lucky parents to have you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh ..this is beyond beautiful...as all your work is CG..thanks for sharing the tip with the leafy border pattern...Gotta love freebies.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Camilla



cgcharles said:


> I have finally finished my first 3 leaf counterpane baby blanket. Only took me a month to make. It will be a gift for my niece Lisa's baby shower this weekend. I found the leaf edge that I added on Lion Brand website. It is a free pattern called Homespun Leafy Border Afghan. I think it really followed the pattern theme better then a scalloped edge.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I used DK but I think you could use anything you want. It will just change the size and weight. Needle size was 7 circular but I did mine all four panes At one time. If you are doing one pane at a time use size 7 straight needles for DK weight.


I have this blanket on my to-do (if I can ever find the time) list and was thinking of working all 4 panes at once in the round to minimize the seaming. I'm glad to hear that someone else has been able to make that work. Did you just work the pattern as written (times 4), or did you eliminate selvedge stitches on the edges since you eliminated the seaming there? It seems to me that the pattern could simply be worked as written.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful ....!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a knitted OWL pattern they would like to share????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Does anyone have a knitted OWL pattern they would like to share????


Have you seen this one? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28633-1.html


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Blue ribbon from me!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

lovely great job.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Very nice job on the blanket. Your niece will love it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Would Love to see a picture of your rose bud baby afghan too.



Lucy1037 said:


> Great work! I have an unusual question. Is your niece Lisa married to a Chris? My nephew, Chris & his wife, Lisa, are having a baby shower this coming weekend in Warren, MI. I made a baby blanket called Tulips & Rosebuds for the new baby, Ella Grace, due in November
> 
> Karen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Show off - Smarty pants - Doing all 4 at once --- Great idea!! The leaf border is absolutely perfect and helps the blanket lie nice and flat and will launder beautifully. Your choice of yarn is lovely - the knitting is perfect and the blanket is just outstanding. I am so wanting to do this just this way... Wonderful work...


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the yarn choice the edging and the ribbon bows. It will be the highlight of the gift opening! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice work. Really looks great


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

My daughter in law has asked me to start knitting for their grandchildren; she gave me some yarn and surely I'll do this afghan to start....isn't that beautiful?


----------



## Rigas girl (Jan 14, 2011)

Great work. Would you please to give link for a pattern.Thank you so much.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just beautiful....you are very talented!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. Was it done in sections and sewn together or all in one piece. The edging is perfect too. I'm not sure whether I can get this pattern here in the UK


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is really beautiful very nice work :thumbup: Am sure she will love it :-D


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

You have done a great job. I like the colour you have chosen and love the blanket.

Pam


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. I am sure your niece will be delighted to receive what came from your hands and heart.


Ann


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Will try to find time tomorrow to post a picture of the Tulip & Rosebud baby blanket! I just sent it by UPS to Michigan but I will try and get the picture from my daughter.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely blanket...


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely counter pane could you please tell me how much yarn was used?


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

It turned out beautifully!! You did a great job.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How lovely. Nice colour too.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh that is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. The edging is beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

What size needle? that looks like maybe a 2 US? WOW! Lovely lovely


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It was done with a size 8 needle.


----------



## Sophia5 (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful job.........love the colors and the edging


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful I love the leaf border... I just bought a pattern book that has sweater and hats that would go with the blanket..


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

so very gorgeous.


----------



## maijasuoma (Oct 22, 2011)

I so admire people who can knit squares. So far I can only knit rows which go back and forth and only guernsey type patterns. That blanket will be an heirloom!! Love to All!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

It is beautiful. Love the colours. Well done.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful and the edging works perfectly


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Marvelous pattern, fabulous work! It's sure to become an heirloom....


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job,it will surely be a hit at the shower!!


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

That's some serious work there. Great!


----------

